# Heater light flickering



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I got this Hydor Theo 200watt heater and the light flicker after 40mins of usage, what does it mean???

Can't find any info about it!


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

I would suggest if you just bought it take it back. That is not normal.


----------

